# Ryzen 2600X Stock Boost to 5.1GHz



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 8, 2018)

So my BIOS are set to the stock settings, except for my ram being clocked to 3466MHz 16 16 16 16 36, and my CPU fan profile set to manual. I was gaming for a bit and after I was done I checked my temps on HWMonitor and noticed that my max clock speeds were at 5.1GHz (5087MHz to be exact). I thought max boost was 4.2GHz. I did some research and what I found was two ideas that its due to my cooling for my CPU that allows for it to increase the boost clock speed (Noctua NH-D15) and silicon lottery. I am skeptical of those two ideas tho. It could very well be that HWMonitor isnt reporting correct numbers, but I have not had it do that in the past when I was tinkering around with my clock speeds and benchmarks. Anyone have any input?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> So my BIOS are set to the stock settings, except for my ram being clocked to 3466MHz 16 16 16 16 36, and my CPU fan profile set to manual. I was gaming for a fit and after I was done I checked my temps on HWMonitor and noticed that my max clock speeds were at 5.1GHz (5087MHz to be exact). I thought max boost was 4.2GHz. I did some research and what I found was two ideas that its due to my cooling for my CPU that allows for it to increase the boost clock speed (Noctua NH-D15) and silicon lottery. I am skeptical of those two ideas tho. It could very well be that HWMonitor isnt reporting correct numbers, but I have not had it do that in the past when I was tinkering around with my clock speeds and benchmarks. Anyone have any input?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Check the Date revision of HW Monitor, get HWinfo64 too. Could be the motherboard bios too, while we are at it please fill out your system specs page to that we know what you exactly have.

It could be silicon lottery...


----------



## r9 (Sep 8, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> So my BIOS are set to the stock settings, except for my ram being clocked to 3466MHz 16 16 16 16 36, and my CPU fan profile set to manual. I was gaming for a fit and after I was done I checked my temps on HWMonitor and noticed that my max clock speeds were at 5.1GHz (5087MHz to be exact). I thought max boost was 4.2GHz. I did some research and what I found was two ideas that its due to my cooling for my CPU that allows for it to increase the boost clock speed (Noctua NH-D15) and silicon lottery. I am skeptical of those two ideas tho. It could very well be that HWMonitor isnt reporting correct numbers, but I have not had it do that in the past when I was tinkering around with my clock speeds and benchmarks. Anyone have any input?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



That is incorrect unless you are on LN2.


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 8, 2018)

Currently running HWMonitor 1.35.0, Driver version 146 (appears to be the latest version). Also currently running latest BIOS for my motherboard, 4018.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 8, 2018)

If there is one thing hwmonitor is good at. Its fail reading. I have fail reading on some temp sensors my self with hwmonitor.

For true clockspeed. Go with cpu-z.
https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 8, 2018)

I call BS, run a cinebench r15 multi and single thread and post it here - you'll find it matches a regular 2600x or you've got a top cpu if it doesn't


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah as I suspected, HWMonitor is giving false readings. I put my PC through some gaming (to duplicate the scenario) and now I am using HWinfo64.


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 8, 2018)

Not sure why you're evening coming off like that? I'm not making claims that I have the fastest CPU 2600x that was made. In my first post, I even added my skepticism and even said I believed that HWMonitor was giving me false numbers. I'm just posting here to see if anyone else had any ideas as to why it was reading that way.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> Not sure why you're evening coming off like that? I'm not making claims that I have the fastest CPU 2600x that was made. In my first post, I even added my skepticism and even said I believed that HWMonitor was giving me false numbers. I'm just posting here to see if anyone else had any ideas as to why it was reading that way.


It's simply the way you worded your post. you said:



> I did some research and what I found was two ideas that its due to my cooling for my CPU that allows for it to increase the boost clock speed (Noctua NH-D15) and silicon lottery



I dunno what research you did that would lead to this conclusion when it should have told you such was impossible, especially since on the product page for this CPU AMD states this about XFR:


----------



## chaosmassive (Sep 8, 2018)

I know this is glitch
but can we daydream for a while looking at that value?
5 GHz on Ryzen CPU, sounds like dream come true...


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 8, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> It's simply the way you worded your post. you said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what research you did that would lead to this conclusion when it should have told you such was impossible, especially since on the product page for this CPU AMD states this about XFR:



If you kept reading and not try to misrepresent what I said.  "I did some research and what I found was two ideas that its due to my cooling for my CPU that allows for it to increase the boost clock speed (Noctua NH-D15) and silicon lottery. I am skeptical of those two ideas tho. It could very well be that HWMonitor isnt reporting correct numbers, but I have not had it do that in the past when I was tinkering around with my clock speeds and benchmarks. Anyone have any input? "

Seriously, lets not make this a negative post, or a Intel vs AMD.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Everyone needs to take a chill pill. The member only came here looking for help and to clear up some uncertainty.

All need to leave fanboyism at the door and help out or go.

Don't be jerks.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> If you kept reading and not try to misrepresent what I said.



Oh, no worries there, really. I'm just explaining why you got that reaction. Personally, I couldn't care less either way. I mean, I game on a Threadripper 1950X. You got the reaction you did because of phrasing. Had that line been at the end, and not the start, the reaction would have been different. You asked why, I have a very simple explanation. Fanboy I am not. 

My own system isn't even overclocked, and I run bone stock:

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/4090282


I don't even enable game mode and disable 1/2 the CPU because it is supposed to be apparently faster... I just use my PC and am happy with whatever it does. Kind of the antithesis of what many might call an enthusiast, but I am not into spending time trying to figure out why my system isn't working as it is "supposed to".

We live in the age where just the smallest bit of what you say or write WILL be taken in the worst possible way, no matter what. News programs  on TV do it, social media does it... it doesn't matter what you said AFTER. Most likely pretty much everyone reacted negatively because of that one part, and the rest got ignored. Like, I'm sorry if the truth hurts, but its the truth.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 8, 2018)

Thread cleansed.....Welcome to TPU @Forsaken_Gamer !


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Forsaken_Gamer You did ask for our input - my input was calling BS on the clock speed, which is accurate since unless your on ln2. Let's end it here by bashing hwmonitor for giving you false clock speed which isn't a massive problem.


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 8, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> Oh, no worries there, really. I'm just explaining why you got that reaction. Personally, I couldn't care less either way. I mean, I game on a Threadripper 1950X. You got the reaction you did because of phrasing. Had that line been at the end, and not the start, the reaction would have been different. You asked why, I have a very simple explanation. Fanboy I am not.
> 
> My own system isn't even overclocked, and I run bone stock:
> 
> ...




Yeah no worries brother, I appreciate you chiming in.



bogmali said:


> Thread cleansed.....Welcome to TPU @Forsaken_Gamer !



Thanks! Glad to be here. Been a long time lurker.



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> @Forsaken_Gamer You did ask for our input - my input was calling BS on the clock speed, which is accurate since unless your on ln2. Let's end it here by bashing hwmonitor for giving you false clock speed which isn't a massive problem.



Right on! I'm glad I was reminded of HWInfo64 to give me accurate readings.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 8, 2018)

bogmali said:


> Welcome to TPU @Forsaken_Gamer !



Yes, welcome to our little corner of the web.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> Yeah no worries brother, I appreciate you chiming in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better yet all these software programs that inaccurately display the information from the sensors should be reported to the software makers to be fixed.


----------



## IceShroom (Sep 10, 2018)

HWMonitor is showing wrong fan speed if it keeped open for long time and showing fan speed for header which have no fan.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 10, 2018)

Apart from HWMonitor, even latest release of HWiNFO64 (v5.88) does not always get everything correct. 

On the system in my 'System Specs' it regularly reports CPU fan maximum as over 3,000rpm when under full load, yet 1 fan on CPU cooler tops out at 2,200rpm, 2nd one a bit less. 

So every bit of technical details these monitoring packages report is not always 100% correct. Splitting hairs as that may sound, but overall they are pretty good imo.



chaosmassive said:


> I know this is glitch
> but can we daydream for a while looking at that value?
> 5 GHz on Ryzen CPU, sounds like dream come true...




Even 4.5GHz for 2600X on all cores under air cooling, stable for gaming would be my goal. 

But on B450 platform, early days for bioses.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 13, 2018)

IceShroom said:


> HWMonitor is showing wrong fan speed if it keeped open for long time and showing fan speed for header which have no fan.View attachment 106505



That's sweet, so at 67500 RPM, that CPU probably gets wings!

*and even at 2.3v


----------



## IceShroom (Sep 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> That's sweet, so at 67500 RPM, that CPU probably gets wings!
> 
> *and even at 2.3v


Didn't notice that.
On CPU-Z & HWinfo, voltage under load tops out at 1.061V.


----------

